# Detective Frank Lema



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*Frank J. Lema, Sr.*

United States Department of Defense - Naval Station Newport Police Department, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Thursday, September 26, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 70
*Tour:* 21 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Location:* Rhode Island
*Incident Date:* 9/26/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
Detective Frank Lema was struck and killed by a government truck on-board the base at approximately 1:30 pm.

He was transported to a local hospital before being transferred to Rhode Island Hospital. He succumbed to his injuries approximately nine hours after being struck.

Detective Lema had served with the Naval Station Newport Police Department for 21 years after retiring as a captain with the Middletown Police Department. He is survived by his five children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

United States Department of Defense - Naval Station Newport Police Department
690 Peary Street
Building 1373, Simonpietri Dr
Newport, RI 02841

Phone: (401) 841-3241

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21843-detective-frank-j-lema-sr#ixzz2gBE1kmEn


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

R.I.P. Detective Lema


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

RIP sir


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective Lema


----------

